# pm1236 assembly question



## Stonebriar (Mar 29, 2014)

I am finally assembling my 1236 lathe and of course there are no instructions. Does anyone know where this washer goes?  I would hate to get it all together and need to disassemble again.  Thanks.


----------



## Ray C (Mar 29, 2014)

Confused...  Where was this washer found in the packaging?  I know of no assembly required for the 1236 that requires that washer.  Matter of fact, all you need to do is assemble the base, splash shield put a plug that fits your 220 receptacle and it's ready for alignment and use.  Only thought I have is they threw-in an extra washer for the drain plug.

I'm stumped otherwise.

Ray


----------



## Stonebriar (Mar 29, 2014)

It was in the tool box with the tools and nuts and bolts.


----------



## Ray C (Mar 29, 2014)

Stonebriar said:


> It was in the tool box with the tools and nuts and bolts.



It's not a part of the working mechanism lathe.  It looks like a brass/bronze washer in the picture and all I can think is it's an extra drain plug gasket/washer.  Those little took kits are not provided by the factory that makes the lathes.  They are second-sourced by another company working for the factory.


Ray


----------



## darkzero (Mar 29, 2014)

I could be wrong but that washer doesn't look like brass or bronze to me. Also looks too small for a drain plug washer, those have a larger inside diameter and aren't as wide (face), they're usually copper or aluminum. 

Are all the washers used for the bolts that fasten the lathe to the base accounted for? That looks more of that size & it's not uncommon for a different or stray washer to have been thrown in the box. I don't recall having one those color washers but I do recall having extra hardware, same for my mill.

Speaking of the base, if you haven't assembled it yet, it's best to apply some sealant like RTV silicone between the base, chip pan, & lathe before assembling as well as on the bolt threads

There are 2 types of foot brake pedal linkages, I have the 1 piece type and the 2 piece type seems to be more common. Not sure if the 2 piece type uses a washer like that somewhere.


----------



## Stonebriar (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks guys.  I think it was just extra.  
Maybe it went inside the lathe head with the gears. haha. Hope not.  
Thanks for the suggestion on the sealant. 

Buy the way I stole your idea to mix 4 mason mounts and 4 solid mounts.

Rick


----------



## Ray C (Mar 29, 2014)

Naaaah, there's no part like that in the gearbox...  Just an extra.  That's probably a universal took kit sold with many types of equipment.

BTW:  If you look at post 13 of this thread, you'll find a user guide for the lathe.  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=14005&highlight=1236+frequently+asked


Ray


----------



## Stonebriar (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks Ray,

I wasn't serious on the washer and motor.. Just a joke if anyone wasn't reading carefully. Don't worry PM isn't going to let something like that happen.

I have all of your links downloaded and printed.  It is invaluable information.

Darkzero's threads his PM equipment also.

To anyone thinking of purchasing PM equipment, the resources available on this site for support is a tremendous help if you have questions.

Thanks everyone,

Rick


----------



## orphan auto (Mar 30, 2014)

Rick

When I was taking Auto shop,,A LONG time ago,l

We used to throw an extra handful of nuts bolts and WASHERS into the coffee cans
our shop teacher used to keep fasteners in for each of the separate assemblys(sp)
He eventually would pitch a fit, We thought it was real funny.

maybe someone is jerking your chain?:think1:


----------



## Stonebriar (Mar 30, 2014)

I made good progress today.  It is on the stand. 

Ok what is this and where does it go? 





Also there is a hole in the pan by the drain, what is that for?


----------



## darkzero (Mar 30, 2014)

I was going to say for the carriage lamp but IIRC mine only has 2 wires & not that 3rd common ground wire (assuming the wiring color is hooked up correctly). If that grn/ylw wire is labeled PE in the control panel it's common ground. Check the voltage on the brown & black wires. Lamp is 24v, I forget the pump is 24v also but that's easy to determine, should shutoff with the coolant switch.

The hole on the chip pan is for the coolant nozzle, I just put a cap on mine for now.


----------



## Stonebriar (Mar 30, 2014)

I am guessing, is it power for the coolant pump?  I removed the coolant pump from the stand. I just noticed the pump has three wires.


I am not going to use to coolant pump. My plan is to use a Koolmist system


----------



## Ray C (Mar 30, 2014)

Stonebriar said:


> I am guessing, is it power for the coolant pump?  I removed the coolant pump from the stand. I just noticed the pump has three wires.
> 
> 
> I am not going to use to coolant pump. My plan is to use a Koolmist system



You get the cigar for the coolant pump and a gold star for the Koolmist system.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 30, 2014)

Stonebriar said:


> I am guessing, is it power for the coolant pump?  I removed the coolant pump from the stand. I just noticed the pump has three wires.



Probably. My coolant pump wires does not have one of those terminal blocks, it's covered with a wire loom & has a pass through fitting to mount on the base, only my lamp has that terminal block. Check voltage on the wires then flip the coolant switch, that will confirm it.


----------



## Stonebriar (Apr 27, 2014)

A quick update I have the machines in place and installed electrical. Now on to cleanup and setup.

Rick


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Apr 29, 2014)

My 1236 was just delivered...I got the Mystery Washer, too.  Interesting.


----------



## MikeWi (Apr 29, 2014)

Stonebriar said:


> A quick update I have the machines in place and installed electrical. Now on to cleanup and setup.
> 
> Rick
> 
> View attachment 75626


<sigh>  I have that much space to work in too!  In my dreams...


----------



## zmotorsports (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the picture Ryan.  I am loving the look of that 935TV sitting there.  Can't wait for mine to show up.

Mike.


----------



## chhedausa (Jan 13, 2015)

I got the mystery washer too.  I think it is copper.

Question for those of you that do not have the coolant pump hooked up.  Did you use the electrical connection for a second light or anything else?


----------



## Stonebriar (Jan 14, 2015)

I just rolled it up.

Rick


----------



## Btroj (Jan 14, 2015)

I feel like an idiot.  I got my PM1236 in Oct  and never even looked to see if I got that washer.  

Should i I call and complain?

Nah, lathe works just fine.


----------



## gregg (Jan 21, 2015)

I got my 1236 today with my Mystery Washer ???



Morgan RedHawk said:


> My 1236 was just delivered...I got the Mystery Washer, too.  Interesting.


----------

